# RFTN Calendar Corrections



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I know from speaking with a number of people that that dates listed on the RFTN Event Cards are inaccurate.

If people could list corrections for their clubs here, that would be great.

For the record, the dates for the Rocky Mountain Retriever Club are correct

Ted


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry Ted, I did not see your post, before posting the same. I deleted mine. 
Northwest Iowa Retriever club date is correct.
Glenda


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sioux Valley Retriever Club near Sioux Falls, SD will be holding its spring Derby-Qual June 13-14. I think on card it was end of May. 

SVRC puts on good trials with adult help. If you haven't had chance to run one I think you'd be impressed.

Will be on EE soon.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Since I don't subscribe I haven't gotten a card, but it looks like River King has shifted their traditional date to last week end in April and Golden Club has moved to River Kings.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

The Sunflower Retriever Club will have it's Spring Hunt Test
on May 2-3, 2008. The "cards" do give that date but they
also list the "old" date of April 4th and 5th and I think it indicated
it would be in Hazelton, Ks. It will be held at Cheney, Ks. See
EE for the correct time and place.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

RN sends out forms each year to get our dates. I get them for the clubs where i am the hunting test secretary.

I wonder if the date issues are due to Event Secretaries who don't return the forms, or those who send inaccurate information, or something else.

I have not seen the RN card yet. This year Blackhawk and Madison switched dates for the fall AKC Hunting Test. Madison wanted the Labor Day weekend, and Blackhawk did not. That is the reason for the switch.

In 2009, Blackhawk's AKC Hunting Test will run on the last wkend in August. Madison's will run on the first wkend in Sept.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Ann- you pretty much have it correct. RN receives information from the clubs. If no information available, RN take a best guess based on last years calendar. . BTW, we post the calendar on: http://working-retriever.com/calendar.html 

To the extent you know of a change, we're happy to update the calendar. the calendar tab on the WRC web site includes both field trials and hunting tests.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Cimarron RC will move from it's date last year because of the conflict with Easter Sunday. Tentative plans are for it to move a weekend earlier, pending AKC approval.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Omitted from the schedule card is;

Cajun Riviera
Open, Amateur, Q and Derby
March 20-22, 2009
Whiteville, La.
Lebeau Trial Grounds

see Entry Express for details

Does anyone really still use those cards now that we can look on line?

PS I never received anytrhing from RN inquiring about our dates for 2009 and I've been the FTS for two years.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Bemidji Minn( Mississippi Headwaters Retriever club) will be having a Derby Qualy on June 27-28 and the hunt test is scheduled for July 17-19 pending AKC approval..


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Red River date is 2/27 not 3/6


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

I am with Franco, secretary for two clubs and never got a request. Oddly, we are listed on the card, but not in the magazine for the first one SJRC. Sagehens is listed on both.
LM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pikes Peak HT is June 6-7, 2009 and FT is July 17-19, 2009.

I do not have my cards to verify whether or not the dates are correct.

FOM


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Are Mel and Cassandra hosting a trial at Rockwall for fall 2009?


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's another Field trial that was just approved by the AKC...The West Allis Training kennel Club in Waukesha, WI will host a Field Trial Event (Derby & Qual) which will be the weekend of next July 10 & 11th, 2010. 

Come on out! See you next July!


----------

